# Cybertruck not as original as we think?



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

This concept appeared in Penthouse in 1978 when Elon would have been 7 years old.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm ...

He probably wasn't allowed to read Penthouse when he was seven. I wasn't.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

The Penthouse article was titled "Future Wheels: Six Of The World's Top Automotive Designers Envision The Cars Of 2001". The issue was October 1978. You can find an archive copy online.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> He probably wasn't allowed to red Penthouse when he was seven. I wasn't.


What means this word "allowed"? 😁


----------



## umnitza (Nov 21, 2019)

The urbacar looks better, blasphemy I know, but it does.
hopefully elon is trolling here and the real car is underneath.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow.......from the shape to the sliding bed cover to the crouching back end air suspension to the ramp in the back etc.........the cybertruck IS the urbacar in modern day cladding


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm expecting a lawsuit from Mr. Brubaker.  And he was only ~20 years early!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> I'm expecting a lawsuit from Mr. Brubaker.  And he was only ~20 years early!


assuming they didn't buy the rights to it and/or worked with him


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Dr. J said:


> I'm expecting a lawsuit from Mr. Brubaker.  And he was only ~20 years early!


40 years.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FogNoggin said:


> 40 years.


was referring to the magazine writeup noted car designs of 2001


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Naughty boy!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> assuming they didn't buy the rights to it and/or worked with him


I was joking--I doubt there are patents for the ideas and design (I did a quick google patent search). It is awfully coincidental, but I think that's a testament to Brubaker's foresight, and to Tesla's engineers for figuring out the lowest cost way to design a tank. Er, CYBERTRCK.


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

a tiny alcohol-burning turbine to drive two electric motors. that's pretty forward thinking for what they had to work with back then. we power destroyers with big turbine engines powering electric motors today. 

basically an air suspension, fold down rear gate. that's just amazing.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

What’s on the next page?


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

In the spirit of this thread, here's a Houston example. I've passed this nondescript building a thousand times; it's located at a busy corner with an entrance to one of the two loops that encircles the city. I've always wondered how something so plain (no windows, expansive parking lot, zero landscaping, broken pavement) had survived the test of time, especially when so many buildings around it have been modernized in recent years.








I drove by yesterday and had a totally different reaction. The design that I previously likened to a dowager's hump, I now recognize to have been the inspiration for the Cybertruck. It was never ugly, just before its time.


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, I recall that write-up well. I bought that month's issue just to read that article.


----------

